# stocking of a 25 litre nano



## saz13 (1 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to embark on my first nano adventure after acquiring a superfish 25 litre nano tank for my bedroom. The substrate is going to be Tetra plant substrate topped with black JBL sand. Decor is otherwise still undecided. Much depends on what I can source in the next week or two. It will be dosed with Tropica and easy carbo but otherwise low tech set up with crypts as main plants.

Mainly, I'm after some ideas for livestock as i have never had mini scale fish apart from some C. Habrosus. what are your experiences with nano live stock? Some nice ish I have seen are Endler's guppies, ember tetras and galaxy rasboras but I'm still wondering if there are options i have never considered before.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2013)

dwarf shrimp are the way forward


----------



## squid102 (1 Sep 2013)

Cherry shrimps, chilli rasboras, phoenix rasboras.


----------



## saz13 (1 Sep 2013)

Shrimps sound lovely but the pipes in my house are copper... I suppose I could purchase ro water from my local shop. Will have a look at those rasboras too, have never heard of them before! The tank looks lovely and has led lights which look quite powerful in comparison to tubes.


----------



## sa80mark (1 Sep 2013)

Dont worry about copper pipes 99.9% of houses have them and theres plenty of people on here that keep shrimp and will have copper pipes


----------



## squid102 (1 Sep 2013)

We have copper pipes and I can't stop the cherries breeding!


----------



## MirandaB (1 Sep 2013)

squid102 said:


> We have copper pipes and I can't stop the cherries breeding!


 
Me too  though I do try to run the water through a bit before using it,not sure if that makes any difference though!
As for fish etc I agree with squids choices, 25lt's is a bit small for endlers and galaxy rasboras imo as they are both quite active fish.
I keep a pair of Dario dario in a 28lt with shrimp but they are a bit more difficult as it's virtually impossible to get them to eat anything but live food.
Can't say I've really noticed them taking any shrimplets,not if numbers are anything to go by


----------



## saz13 (1 Sep 2013)

Dario Dario is beautiful but like you said, quite difficult to feed. I am certainly going to try the shrimps once i seed the tank from my other one and mature it a little. It will be heavily planted so there should not be any ammonia/nitrite spikes. 

Fish wise, I'll just keep looking still. I do like the look of the minute rasboras, hopefully my local shop/s will stock one of the species. I am going to look for some moss online, as I see the shrimps love them.


----------



## TimT (1 Sep 2013)

I have school of 10 Chili/Mosquito Rasboras (Boraras brigittae) in my nano tank. Even though it is only 19 liters they are thriving! Their colors have wastly improved over just a few weeks and the males have claimed each their territory that they sometimes break from the school to patrol. The waste footprint of them are minimal. They only eat maybe a match head or twos worth of micro flakes per day in total. My Amanos and other shrimp eats much more than that and hence produce more waste. I find them fun - but make sure you have a lid as they tend to jump if startled.
Cheers!


----------



## saz13 (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks Tim, that does sound like an ideal set up to me now. More I look at the dwarf rasboras, more I like them. I think there will be great potential for the colouring of fish against the black sand and the green and brown crypts.


----------



## saz13 (2 Sep 2013)

after a late night's research, i have decided to stock my nano with cherry shrimps and boraras brigittae. plants are going to be microsorium pteropus, variety of crypts and some moss. decor is black sand and lovely piece of bogwood i found in my LFS just today and an lovely stone slab standing up in the substrate. i suspect i will be starting a journal about it, my first one ever... thanks for all your help, it made my dithering much less painful!


----------

